# RB and EO Debate



## JM (Jan 13, 2008)

> Reformed Baptist thinker Josh Brisby has issued a challenge to debate the truth of Orthodoxy. Josh is a cordial and well-read fellow, and we hope to see fruitful results of this civil exchange. We are honored to be chosen as an opponent, and pray that we faithfully exposit the Ancient Faith, as handed down by our God-bearing Holy Fathers, East and West. His own blog will be posting the debate as well, which can be found here: The Reformed Oasis. Josh will then follow with an introduction and rebuttal. Hopefully, we will be able to follow this written debate in an audio debate with Mr. Brisby to be posted on nicenetruth.



Nicene Truth

Peace.

j


----------

